
Should an early stage startup care about company culture? - alpotryvayev
https://medium.com/teambit-blog/should-an-early-stage-startup-care-about-company-culture-f7fff1875ff#.t8r6grydx
======
415Kathleem
As the office manager of a relatively early stage startup, I think that
company culture absolutely does matter. If people aren't having fun, or happy
to be there, work suffers. If people are engaged with each other, sharing
experiences and inside jokes, and pleased with the overall atmosphere of the
office, it goes better. Why work at an early stage company at all if you don't
want to shape the future of it?

~~~
alpotryvayev
That's so true. Culture has such a tremendous impact, that it feels like a no-
brainer to put an effort to cherishing it.

~~~
415Kathleem
Definitely! If you're going to be a part of something in its early stages (or
really, in any stage?), why not try to make it the best possible version of
itself?

